
Show HN: a live streaming app that limits air time unless streamers get upvotes - lgorse
https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.streem.mobile.android
======
lgorse
Hi there, I'm working on Streem, a live streaming app that limits
broadcasters' streaming time with a countdown. Streamers have to earn upvotes
from their audience to gain more time, otherwise the countdown goes to 0 and
they get booted out.

The app is currently in Beta and I'm working on it solo.

I'm looking for feedback from folks who give the app a spin with an actual
audience (even if an audience of 2 or 3). would love to hear thoughts about
the idea and the market as well.

Here's how it works:

1) Download the app on Android.
[https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.streem.mobile.andro...](https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.streem.mobile.android)

2) Start a broadcast and share the link to Twitter (the app does it
automatically if you allow it).It's best to tell a couple of friends in
advance unless you have thousands of followers already.

3) Your Twitter followers should click on the link you shared on Twitter. That
will take them straight to a viewing page with your stream. This works on any
browser except Safari (that means iPhone users need Chrome to watch...).

4) As soon as enough viewers are watching, the countdown starts.

Voila! This is the first time I share this with people outside my network, so
I'm really excited for some feedback.

I'll be checking in often for comments in this thread. If you want to follow
up you can also do so at laurent@streemapp.tv

